# Taking the course to be a CWP Instructor



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

This Friday I am taking the course to become a concealed weapons class instructor and ive reviewed the course details my instructor posted online about what to expect and i must say im a little nervous, mainly because this has been a dream of mine for sometime now and i am just excited to finally be able to do it. What i am nervous about is the shooting portion of the course. I have practiced dry firing the weapon i am choosing for this course and also set up a similar course in my backyard which is a 9" paper plate at 45 feet. I have to hit a 9 inch dinner plate at 45 feet 20 times with a very little room for error. 

My instructor is Don Larson which from what i have read online from others who have attended his course is that he is one of the best and great to be learning under. Don spoke to me a little about what to expect so based on that i chose my Walther P99 in 9mm for two reasons, my sights are large (Tru-Dot) and the gun has the Anti Stress trigger which is phenominal for a light short triggger pull once you set it. The gun is also large so i tend to believe its more accurate at longer distances than my carry gun. I practice with my carry gun at about 15-20ft and i have become accurate with it (LCP .380) at shooting water bottles.

The results i had today were a little worrying to me because i dont shoot the Walther much but i know i am more accurate with it then the rest of my handguns. I hit the plate 17 out of 20 rounds but they were all over the plate. As for the classroom portion i have no concerns whatsoever because i am very alert and eager to learn. 

I just want to get some ideas of what more to expect from other people that have done the shooting portion of this type of course. Just want to do my best and really took alot for me to be able to get the $$ to be able to do this. Does anyone know of anyone failing this type of course based on the shooting aspect of it? Just looking for a little peace of mind.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this the NRA cert classes? I've taken the NRA ones to be certified in MI to teach CPL (CCW), Home Protection, Pistol, Rifle & Shotgun. The NRA materials to hand out are great and their support is nice to have.

I wouldn't worry bout your shooting performance as much as your ability to instruct another to shoot and your ability to convey the right information to the students. The instructor classes are not so much a test of your ability but how well you teach others... although your class seems to have certain requirements that will test your shooting ability... just practice and you'll be fine. Most CCW/CPL classes only go out to 21ft... sometimes further though.

Relax and enjoy the classes... I'm sure you'll be fine. Being an instructor is a very rewarding experience and you'll improve your delivery of info every time you teach... and don't be one of the guys who pop several DVD's in a TV instead of actually teaching and using visual aids (powerpoint)... actual demonstration seperates a good instructor from a mediocre/poor one... and it will keep the attention of the students. Any further questions or concerns, feel free to ask.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you Tap. This is a class for me to be able to teach concealed weapons permit class in Florida. 

Fortunately I have no stage fright I love talking to a group of people and it doesnt bother me a bit. I have helped many when it comes to shooting because of how express what I am teaching and the illustrations I use to help people get what it is I am teaching them. I dont want to be a lame or poor instructor and I know this sounds odd but when I begin teaching my students I plan on interacting with the people to keep it more interesting. My teacher was very good but it was a little dull because we just sat there and listened for four hours and he was mono-toned. I learn better when I can interact and be a part of what is being taught and I retain my information better that way as well. I dont plan on calling out the shy ones in my class or people who tend to get nervous. I will be starting my classes off by getting to know my students and asking if it would be ok and who would like to be called on during the subjects I am teaching. Feel like it might be a good aproach. 

I am excellent with guns and have yet to have a incident other than dropping a firearm one time a year ago as I was getting out of my work truck to head in the house. It did not disharge but it still was like a low blow to me because I try very hard to be safe at what i do so far to the point that actually have my carry gun pointing in a certain direction for everywhere I set it. In my truck for work it sits in my console pointing towards the dash and firewall, at home on the nightstand it is pointing towards the wall that doesnt have a room on the other side of it and no one passes by the muzzle. Its the little things I try to instill in my gf and others like this that i really take pride in. 

Heres a questions for you, do you know of anywhere on the web I can review how to deal with the failure to fire drill, double feed drill and other things the NRA instructor will want to see out of me when illustrating how to deal with these situations. I have my way of dealing with these issues when they happen to me in the backyard at home but i dont want to do it my way and it be wrong I want to know how they want it done and how to treat this situation. thankn you


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Opsgear Tactical on YouTube does the best job of going over clearing malfunctions. Much more informational than most videos, uses correct verbage and same info I teach... check em' out.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Fantastic I will do that thanks for your help.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't mean to rain on your parade, but from the sounds your post, it sounds as if you don't have a whole lot of experience with firearms and shooting. You ask questions that an experienced shooter wouldn't have any issues with. I might be wrong and if I am, I do apologize. 

Anyways, I do wish you the best and hope that your classes go well and that you and your students are pleased.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I can see what you mean paratrooper. Im not going to say i know everything about handguns and shooting but i dont know anyone who does either. Im always learning different techniques if i can and different ideas. The question about how to deal with the malfunctions i asked is not due to no experience or knowledge i am confident i could do it all day in my backyard, safely, or anywhere else but i want to do it in such a form that its exactly what the instructor wants to see. Thats all. Reason being is because the money im spending on the course is hard for me to come by and this has been something ive wanted to do for quite some time. As for the shooting portion the gun i am using is not a gun i have used alot but i have practiced quite a bit in the last few days and have become very accurate and comfortable with it in such a short time. I dont practice at these distances or with this gun, i tend to practice at shorter distances and smaller targets with my carry gun. I carry a LCP .380 and i practice shooting water bottles quite often at several distances. My other guns i tend to shoot when im done practicing with my carry gun cause lets face it why practice with guns you dont carry if your not accurate with the gun you carry. You can never practuce enough when it comes to your life so i spend more time with it than any others.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

docrocket1967 said:


> I can see what you mean paratrooper. Im not going to say i know everything about handguns and shooting but i dont know anyone who does either. Im always learning different techniques if i can and different ideas. The question about how to deal with the malfunctions i asked is not due to no experience or knowledge i am confident i could do it all day in my backyard, safely, or anywhere else but i want to do it in such a form that its exactly what the instructor wants to see. Thats all. Reason being is because the money im spending on the course is hard for me to come by and this has been something ive wanted to do for quite some time. As for the shooting portion the gun i am using is not a gun i have used alot but i have practiced quite a bit in the last few days and have become very accurate and comfortable with it in such a short time. I dont practice at these distances or with this gun, i tend to practice at shorter distances and smaller targets with my carry gun. I carry a LCP .380 and i practice shooting water bottles quite often at several distances. My other guns i tend to shoot when im done practicing with my carry gun cause lets face it why practice with guns you dont carry if your not accurate with the gun you carry. You can never practuce enough when it comes to your life so i spend more time with it than any others.


Although I've never given a class by myself, I have assisted other instructors many, many times. Each and every time, the students were told to bring the firearm that they will be using and/or carrying. No sense in trying to teach a class on a gun that they may never use or own. I got the impression from your post, that you will choose the firearm for instruction. I might be wrong, but that's the impression I got.

As far as experience goes, if you don't have it, it *WILL* show up sooner or later. The students will pick-up on it quickly. The first time you hesitate or stammer answering a question, it will be hard to recover from that point on. That is the advantage of team teaching. You base your collective experience / knowledge on two or more instructors. It is imperative that you come across as very experienced, organized, resourceful, informative and very knowledgeable. Having some LE experience is also very useful, as students will ask you many "what if" questions or scenarios. It's not reassuring if you have to respond by saying, I don't know.

Anyways, just some food for thought. Give the 2nd instructor idea some thought. It will work out much better if you can put something like that together.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

A second instructor is always nice for several reasons... you can use him as a demonstrator while you describe the types of malfuctions, stances and draw techniques. Having a second guy also helps you with handing out paperwork, answering questions and is another safety officer on the range for the shooting portion of the class.

I know in MI, the legal portion of a class has to be taught by either an attorney or LEO... so you may have to bring in a second instructor to teach that portion if your neither and your state mandates it. My LEO partner and I work very well together and each enjoy teaching certain sections... he likes fundamentals and I enjoy the law aspect and look forward to the "what if's"... as you WILL get a ton of them. Last thing you want to be is be scratching your head in front of a group who paid $$$ for answers and info.

Another reason to have a partner is so your not speaking for 8 hrs straight... it gives you a break.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Definitely plan on finding someone to work with together in doing this after i get close friends through my class. We were told to bring a gun for the shooting portion of the course which was hit the target at 45 feet 20 times my carry gun isnt the best for that my gun i plan on bringing to the course to pass the test is accurate at longer ranges.

As for demonstrating with a partner i was considering doing that with my students so they can interact and hopefully soak in the info a little better. I know not everyone will want to jump right up there but if there volunteering too why not. 

Heres a question....your course in MI is 8 hours? Thats so long compared to us in ole Florida. Ours is 4 hours and two 15 min breaks with one round fired at the end of the course. Crazy how much difference there is from state to state. Thansk again guys.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

MI requires several hours of class time to cover all the material (usually 6-8 hrs) and at least 30 rds on a range... but I do 50 rds. I make students do the following:

10 standing both hands (own pace)
10 standing double taps (5X)
10 strong hand (1 handed)
10 weak hand (1 handed)
10 standing both hands (quickly)

You can always do more than what your state requires and this will really set you apart from guys who choose to only do the minimum. Word travels and your reputation in the gun community will be based on your students praise or criticism. 

Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My father lives in WA. state. There, you only need to pass a back-ground check and pay a small fee. No class, training, or shooting of any kind required. 

He turned 82 this past June, and forgot to renew his permit. I was kind of relieved that he did. Now, I'm in the process of convincing him that it would be too much trouble and too expensive to get it renewed and he should just let it go. 

There comes a time when you shouldn't be allowed a carry permit. My dad is a perfect example of that. :smt018


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I passed the course with flying colors. I worried about absolutely nothing really. The instructor was awesome and really made things quite simple. 

These questions are geared more towards a current NRA Instructor-

I plan on purchasing the NRA Insurance but do you have the a certified business or LLC through your state? I dont want to really do all that as I will be teaching mainly friends and dont want to get involved in makeing everything more complicated but it is new to me.

As for business cards is there any kind of violation or law I will be breaking if I make a business card with my name on it for example " Doc's Concealed Weapons Training or Class" with my name and phone number on it and the NRA Certified Instructor Logo on it?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You can look into doing a DBA (doing business as) or an LLC... both are relatively painless to start up and require a form and a little bit of $$$. Personally I would start an LLC to protect your personal assets... never know.

If you intend to use the NRA logo or use it to promote your company (ads, flyers, cards, websites)... I'm pretty sure you need to get prior approval from the NRA. You can, however, state that you are NRA certified on a business card or website without the need for approval. I don't personally advertise any CPL classes as NRA classes... but mention the fact that all instructors are NRA certified. Contact your NRA trainer for more info, he should be able to help you get started and answer any questions you may have.

Congrats on the certification! Next week I'm going to get certified by MCOLES to train Law Enforcement Officers as a Range Officer within my Dept... it's a week long course and will be a highlight in my LE career (been wanting to get selected for years).

http://smallbusiness.chron.com/llc-vs-dba-3881.html

This link should help you out as well... Good Luck!


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Doing the LLC will I need to do taxes at the end of the year for it? I was wanting to keep this under the table. Ya I wont be using thee logo just putting on the business card NRA Certified Instructor just written out. 

Doing the training your going for is awesome man. The course I just took is def a highlight in my life. Wish it was in my career too lol but big difference in what I do and training cwp classes. Good luck with your course man im sure you will be just fine. I lost sleep worrying over my course and for nothing but thats how I am. Ill be ure to check the link too


----------

